# What's in a name?



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Well my Lady Houdini is really living up to her name!
The other morning when I went down to do the usual morning ritual and only 5 of my 6 hens come running over to greet me. I'm not to phased because I know that Lady Houdini is shy and slower to respond than the others but then I look over into the beautifully manicured garden of my neighbor and there she is strutting around like she belongs there! 
I call her and tell her come back and she makes like she is going to fly over the fence then she changes her mind and struts off. I shrug and say that my neighbor will catch her and throw her back as I don't have time now to go chasing chickens. I'm cleaning out the coop and I look over and there she is back with her flock fighting over some cherries I gave them.
I have no idea how she over or how she got back because I didn't hear her fly over the fence.
Never a dull moment when you have chickens!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

hI! i WAS wondering where you were!
Sounds like you need to clip her wings. It's very easy.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I don't think she flew over the fence. She has found a hole that she can slip through but I think my neighbor has fixed that because I saw that he pulled a few big weeds that were growing against the fence.
And I don't really want to clip her wings because she is not only my escape artist, she also my tree dweller - she really loves chilling in the tree or on top of the coop so if I clip her wings she may just hurt herself trying to get up into the tree or on the coop...
My Ladies are rather well behaved and even Houdini only gets out very rarely...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one roo that will get over any fence if I don''t cut his wings. Then he doesnt even try.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL, we have an Easter Egger named Jellybean and she is always hiding eggs just like the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

When i got home today Lady Houdini was nowhere to be seen! I fetched some left over pasta and started feeding it to the other ladies and not long I hear the flapping wings and here comes Lady Houdini to get her share of the pasta! So I chase her down and catch her and now she is a few wing feathers lighter and hopefully her wandering days are over until her molt at least...


----------

